# Frequent 'going to debugger' kernel/console messages



## antoniog120 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 i386 on a server of mine which recently keeps throwing these kernel messages to the console. There have been no panics or reboots on my server but is this something I should be concerned about? I did a quick Google search and various forums stated that it typically points to memory related problems. Any feedback with people who have experienced this output would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Antonio




```
Apr 14 16:18:44 eagle0 kernel: NMNI MIIS AI SA 2c,2 cE,I SEAI SA0
Apr 14 16:18:44 eagle0 kernel: NNMMII  IISSAA  22cc,,  EEIISSAA  00
Apr 14 16:18:44 eagle0 kernel: NMNIM II SIAS A 3c3,c ,E IESIA SA0
kernel trap
 <2>NMI ISA 19 with 2icn,t eErIrSuAp ts0
disaNbMlIe d... going to debugger
NMI ISA 3c, EISA 0
NMI ... going to debugger

<<22>>NNMMII  IISSAA  3c3,c ,E IESIAS A 0
0
N<M2I>
..N.M Ig o.i.n.g  gtooi ndge btuog gdeerbugger

NMNI MIIS AI SA 3c, 3EcI,S AE IS0A
 N
M<I2 >.0.
. NgMoIi n.g. .t og odienbgu gtgoe rdebugger

<<22>>NNMMII  IISSAA  33cc,,  EEIISSAA  00

NNMMII  ......  ggooiinngg  ttoo  ddeebbuuggggeerr

Apr 14 16:18:45 eagle0 kernel: NMI ISA 3c, EISA 0
Apr 14 16:18:45 eagle0 kernel: NMNI MIIS AI SA 3c, 3EcI,S AE IS0A
<2<>NM2I> NIMSIA  ISA 3c3,c ,E IESIAS A 0
0
<2N>M
I ..N.M Ig o.i.n.g  gtooi ndge btuog gdeerbugger

<<22>>NNMMII  IISSAA  33cc,,  EEIISSAA  00

NNMMII  ......  ggooiinngg  ttoo  ddeebbuuggggeerr

<2<>N2M>IN MIIS AI SA 33cc,,  EEIISSAA  00

NNMMII  ......  ggooiinngg  ttoo  ddeebbuuggggeerr

NNMMII  IISSAA  2c3,c ,E IESIAS A 0
0
<N2M>I
 .N.M.I  g.o.i.n gg otion gd etbou gdgeebrugger

NNMIM II SIAS A 3c,3 cE,I SEAI SA 0
```


----------

